# Panelview 800 numeric display



## Electrorecycler (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello all. I've used my first Panelview 800 HMI networked to a micrologix 1100. Great little HMI. I'm having issues with the decimal place in the numeric display. I've selected one decimal place and am using the scaling in the tag editor. However, when I run the program, the decimal place always reads at .0 no matter what. Has anyone encountered this?

I'm wondering if I'll have to scale it in RS Logix instead of using the HMI tag editor. 

Any input would be appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

